# Best way to clean interior plastics?



## straight6-74 (May 8, 2013)

I'd be grateful if anyone could give me pointers on how best to clean interior textured plastic.

I am disabled, and the areas at the bottom of the front doors (around the door bins/speakers) tend to get a bit of a hammering when I get in and out of the car, with ingrained dirt etc. 

Tried apc with a microfibre cloth but that won't shift it.

Not sure what else to try. :newbie:


----------



## quattrogmbh (May 15, 2007)

If the plastic is scuffed, then the liquid shoe cleaner things like children's Skuffcote work well

Or... If you have a steam cleaner then steam it...


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

How about using a brush to get into the textured surface , along with your apc?:thumb:


----------



## Geordie_1982 (Jun 12, 2010)

A magic sponge is a great help like Autoglyms but you can get cheaper :thumb:


----------



## quattrogmbh (May 15, 2007)

Geordie_1982 said:


> A magic sponge is a great help like Autoglyms but you can get cheaper :thumb:


Be careful with these. Much textured plastic is painted and the magic sponge is quite abrasive.


----------



## Geordie_1982 (Jun 12, 2010)

I have never had any problems using them and Its the same with any product or machine common sense is needed


----------



## straight6-74 (May 8, 2013)

Thanks chaps very helpful ideas there. I'll have a crack at it over the weekend.

On a side note (though also interior related) I tried Astonish Carpet & Upholstery cleaner for the first time earlier today and it worked very well indeed. Three years worth of grime/stains and the seats have come up like new.


----------



## jamieblackford (Jan 17, 2012)

I have had trouble with ingrained dirt in plastics many times, you soak them in cleaner and they go only to re-appear when it dries again. As said APC and magic sponge are great, also a scrubbing brush works well rather than a detailing brush.


----------



## STUOOBY (Dec 26, 2012)

i tend to just steam clean the plastics then wipe, and spray on some autosmart rubber and plastic dressing. comes out great. only started using the steamer recently and i find its one of the best things for giving a good deep clean.


----------



## srod (Dec 31, 2010)

jamieblackford said:


> I have had trouble with ingrained dirt in plastics many times, you soak them in cleaner and they go only to re-appear when it dries again. As said APC and magic sponge are great, also a scrubbing brush works well rather than a detailing brush.


Yes, if the plastics have suffered UV damage etc. then no amount of scrubbing will give them that 'clean look'. I see it quite often. Clean as best as you can and then offer up some dressing or other.


----------



## Blackroc (Dec 10, 2012)

straight6-74 said:


> Thanks chaps very helpful ideas there. I'll have a crack at it over the weekend.
> 
> On a side note (though also interior related) I tried Astonish Carpet & Upholstery cleaner for the first time earlier today and it worked very well indeed. Three years worth of grime/stains and the seats have come up like new.


It's quite a good product to be fair, but the smell is a bit 'damp dog' for me!

Autobrite FAB is very good (and smells much better!!) than the Astonish, and is very versatile too. A quick squirt onto a microfibre is all you need for dashes, seats and trim cleaning too.

A 'magic sponge' is also something I'd recommend to removing scuff marks / ingrained dirt on doors too. Quick and easy solution and lots of other uses..


----------



## PeeJay222 (Mar 18, 2013)

Just brought some of the astonish stuff to give it a go as the price is so good. Not sure i fancy riding around with a damp dog though? 

Fabric fresher to hand on its first test i think


----------

